# Moja szkola



## blackvesper

Hej,

jak moge przetlumaczyc powyzsze? 

Przyklad:

- Ostatnio jezdze na gape po miescie.

- Ha, moja szkola.

Swoja droga jesli ktos wie, jak jest jezdzic na gape, to prosze sie podzielic =)

bv


----------



## grzejnix

To będzie lecieć tak:

- Recently I've been freeriding moving round the town.
- Hah, that's my boy.

pozdro,


----------



## majlo

Freeriding moving? Are you sure it's correct?

My try:

I've been dodging the fare recently/lately.

The second line seems correct to me.


----------



## Rusak963

How about, I've been stealing a ride recently? The second part works for me too.


----------



## blackvesper

Dzieki =))


----------



## Szkot

That's my boy is not normally used between equals - more by a father showing pride in a son.

Way to go!, Good for you!, Cool!  are phrases that might work, depending on the age etc. of the speaker.


----------



## grzejnix

"moving round the town" to część odpowiadająca za treść "poruszanie się po mieście"

zaś samo freeriding oznacza jeżdżenie na gapę. (http://www.answers.com/topic/free-rider-problem)

rzeczywiście "that's my boy" może się kojarzyć z relacją ojciec-syn, ale w rozmowach między rówieśnikami pojawia się również w sensie nieco żartobliwym.  "moja szkoła" też często pojawia się w rozmowach rówieśników w tym samym znaczeniu i tonie.

imho "way to go" "good for you" są słabe, bo przenoszą inne znaczenie takie jak "brawo" albo "to ci się udało" "dobrze dla ciebie" a brakuje im tonu przechwalczego lub w rozmowach między rówieśnikami żartobliwego.


----------

